# Internet Forum Habitual Posters: Sad or Just Bores



## Brianne (31 Oct 2009)

Talking to a number of friends lately about the wonders of modern technology etc and the subject of internet use came up. A common story was of people really getting interested in using it initially and enjoying it . Many joined various forums and found some useful but one and all found that after the initial novelty , sometimes lasting up to a year, they found a sameness in many forums.
 The overwhelming conclusion was that on many forums, you found a certain type of individual. The person seemed to always have an opinion, was ready for fight and seemed to get involved in all kinds of discussions and rarely had a good word to say about anyone. Equally many forums were dominated by 'smart mouths' who were patronising and frankly either rude or abrupt and judging by their frequent posting mustn't have a whole lot else going on in their lives.
The conclusion was that yes there is a danger out there of interacting with people who frankly aren't great and whom one would avoid like the plague in real life. 
Thoughts ???


----------



## Vanilla (31 Oct 2009)

Have a look at the members list and redefine by amount of posts. 

Apart from myself, I'd be chuffed if I ended up at a social gathering of any description with those posters. Some of them I completely disagree with on any number of issues but they are articulate, intelligent and interesting.

I would agree with the argument when it comes to some other forums, but frankly, AAM is special.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Oct 2009)

Very good post Vanilla.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Oct 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Have a look at the members list and redefine by amount of posts.
> 
> Apart from myself, I'd be chuffed if I ended up at a social gathering of any description with those posters. Some of them I completely disagree with on any number of issues but they are articulate, intelligent and interesting.
> 
> I would agree with the argument when it comes to some other forums, but frankly, AAM is special.



Vanilla - great post!  Come along on 20 November and see if you still hold that view! 

Brendan


----------



## so-crates (31 Oct 2009)

Don't worry Brianne  you definitely don't seem like that! Even if you were posting at 3am


----------



## Brianne (1 Nov 2009)

Thanks So-Crates, jet lagged is the only excuse. Still curious to hear opinions.


----------



## RMCF (1 Nov 2009)

I frequent 3 different internet forums on a regular basis, and do wonder sometimes if I am sad or not.

OK a lot of times its me giving my own opinion, and often it ends up in debates as others will obviously not agree with your point of view.

But I also find I often can give good advice from experience to people who are asking certain questions, looking for a place to get something etc. And I have also got good advice over the years from others. So in that respect I think there is definitely some use to internet forums.

What I can't understand is the explosion in the use of things like Facebook and Bebo. So many people I know are now constantly on these sites, but I just can't grasp the concept or logic of them.

Weirdo's the lot of them!


----------



## bogle (1 Nov 2009)

One of the modules covered on my information systems degree was website usability and the idea of online communities. There has been quite a bit of research done into online communities (what are the attributes and characteristics of good online communities, who uses them etc etc).

One fact I recall from reading some of the research on the subject was that there was evidence that people who are heavy users of online forums/chat rooms/communities to the detriment of off line social interaction suffer from higher rates of depression and other related illnesses!


----------



## Lex Foutish (1 Nov 2009)

I think that a lot of the success of a forum website is to do with moderation. Like many of you, I'm a member of a few such sites. 

There's one Cork based one that I'm a member of and moderation there doesn't seem to exist at all. I thought of it immediately when I read Brianne's post. A thread starts and, within 4 or 5 replies, it will often have gone off topic with established (legends in their own minds) members posting nasty stuff and causing it to degenerate into farce. The amount of bad language and insult trading there is totally OTT and I find I rarely even visit the site anymore. Some of my friends find it difficult to take the site seriously also. 

All sites have a mix of "the good, the bad and the ugly." AAM is no different but, in many ways, it's a bit special. There's a certain sense of family or community here that I haven't found on any other site. Like Vanilla, I disagree with many opinions expressed by some posters but I enjoy reading them when they are well argued. And I enjoy putting my points of view also. 

After a while here, we learn how far we can go with comments and expression of thoughts and feelings. I've received a few clips across the ear here, as I know many more of you have. We mightn't always agree with the Mods but they do a pretty decent job in helping to make AAM the success it is. Members who are OTT don't seem to last too long around here.

But, as I've indicated in the past, it's the ordinary members who make the biggest contribution to this site. It's a great place to come if you need a particular piece of advice and it's also a great place to come if you just want to hop something out to people. 

In answer to the OP, I don't think habitual posters are sad or boring, generally, although there will always be the exception. For many, it's a wonderful way of interacting with others in a way and at a pace that suits them. And it allows people to give and receive advice or express their feelings in a controlled environment.

I'd also love to be at a social gathering of AAM members. I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it on the 20th but I'll certainly try. The long journey up and the fear of having to drink Guinness instead of Beamish are weighing heavily on my mind!

Do any of you intend to travel a long distance to be there on the night? (Asked he, who gives out about threads going off topic!)


----------



## Betsy Og (1 Nov 2009)

Its a bit of diversion, it can become addictive at times but overall its just a good place to share information or have a debate.

I'm afraid I'm guilty of now frequenting only The Depths, with very occasional forays into the 'serious' side. I came for the serious and stayed for the craic. Laziness on my part in not contributing to the other stuff, as I'd have the background for it, but it seems too much like own job for me.

Got onto Facebook about a year ago, I find it great for keeping in touch.


----------



## woodbine (1 Nov 2009)

Brianne said:


> The conclusion was that yes there is a danger out there of interacting with people who frankly aren't great and whom one would avoid like the plague in real life.
> Thoughts ???


 

agreed. But i think it's more like going out for a night with a group of friends and meeting up with some of _their _aquaintances who you dislike, and having to be in their company. You wouldn't be in their company if you had the choice, but you'd miss out on the company of your friends if you leave.


----------



## Chocks away (1 Nov 2009)

It's a bit like masturbation. If it's used in conjunction with social interaction, then it is a healthy practice. But as a substitute for the real thing --------- that's a different story, as your analyst will confirm. Jeez! I can't believe I just said that.


----------



## Lex Foutish (1 Nov 2009)

Wow, Chocs, that's fairly deep!!!! I think you need to get out a bit more! And social interaction won't make you blind...


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I'd also love to be at a social gathering of AAM members. I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it on the 20th but I'll certainly try. The long journey up and the fear of having to drink Guinness instead of Beamish are weighing heavily on my mind!
> 
> Do any of you intend to travel a long distance to be there on the night? (Asked he, who gives out about threads going off topic!)


 
Maybe . . . just maybe, like, the AAMers in the PRC & environs who can't make Dublin might like to get together somewhere local themselves between now & Christmas. The Long Valley for a pint & a doorstop of a hang sangwich maybe. That way no ill effects from drinking the wrong stuff.


----------



## Caveat (2 Nov 2009)

If it's not Dublin, it's Cork.  

What about the rest of us??

Seriously, there's probably a case for various regional get togethers.

Maybe we could form provincial subcommittees and social clubs and to hell with the rest of yiz!


----------



## so-crates (2 Nov 2009)

But according to you Caveat "Location: is what you make it"



It is in your power to make "Location: Dublin" or "Location: Cork". Course for me it would be easier if it was in Carlow!


----------



## JJ1982 (2 Nov 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Maybe . . . just maybe, like, the AAMers in the PRC & environs who can't make Dublin might like to get together somewhere local themselves between now & Christmas. The Long Valley for a pint & a doorstop of a hang sangwich maybe. That way no ill effects from drinking the wrong stuff.



There is nothin like the hang sangwich you get from the Long Valley, has to be the fact that the grill is maggoty and every conconction of sandwich goes on the same grill. Nyom nyom!


----------



## michaelm (2 Nov 2009)

AAM is class apart from most other such sites mainly due to the firm but fair moderation, and it's core of knowledgeable contributors.  It even has room for less progressive types, like me .


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 Nov 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Maybe . . . just maybe, like, the AAMers in the PRC & environs who can't make Dublin might like to get together somewhere local themselves between now & Christmas. The Long Valley for a pint & a doorstop of a hang sangwich maybe. That way no ill effects from drinking the wrong stuff.


 


Quote *JJ1982*
There is nothin like the hang sangwich you get from the Long Valley, has to be the fact that the grill is maggoty and every conconction of sandwich goes on the same grill. Nyom nyom!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

My favourite pub in the whole wide world, lads. A pork salad sandwich and a pint of Beamish.... Heaven on earth!!! 

S.L.F. came to town one night but he got there late and they'd stopped doing sandwiches so I ended up meeting him in the Chateau. He'll never know what he missed..............


----------



## baldyman27 (2 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> If it's not Dublin, it's Cork.
> 
> What about the rest of us??


 

Do ye have pubs in Monaghan?


----------



## Caveat (2 Nov 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Do ye have pubs in Monaghan?



Well ... loosely speaking, yes.


----------



## woodbine (3 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> A pork salad sandwich and a pint of Beamish.... Heaven on earth!!!


 
i can't take it anymore. what exactly are the ingredients of a pork salad sandwich. i've never had one. 


and does this Chateau stand overlooking the long valley where these pork salads and hangs run wild?


----------



## liaconn (3 Nov 2009)

Brianne said:


> Talking to a number of friends lately about the wonders of modern technology etc and the subject of internet use came up. A common story was of people really getting interested in using it initially and enjoying it . Many joined various forums and found some useful but one and all found that after the initial novelty , sometimes lasting up to a year, they found a sameness in many forums.
> The overwhelming conclusion was that on many forums, you found a certain type of individual. The person seemed to always have an opinion, was ready for fight and seemed to get involved in all kinds of discussions and rarely had a good word to say about anyone. Equally many forums were dominated by 'smart mouths' who were patronising and frankly either rude or abrupt and judging by their frequent posting mustn't have a whole lot else going on in their lives.
> The conclusion was that yes there is a danger out there of interacting with people who frankly aren't great and whom one would avoid like the plague in real life.
> Thoughts ???


 
I agree that there are some people who try to take over forums, constantly putting other posters down and rubbishing everyone elses' view point. There are other posters who don't seem to understand the difference between witty banter and rude, snide comments. Our neighbourhood forum doesn't seem to be that closely moderated and a couple of scary nutters have completely put me off posting on there anymore. I would say the majority of posters on AAM are interesting, polite and helpful and know how to debate without jumping up and down and ramming their opinions down everyone's throat. Some are also very funny and entertaining and I always love reading their posts. I have looked at other forums where the levels of abuse and ranting are incredible and I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.


----------



## Firefly (3 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> My favourite pub in the whole wide world, lads. A pork salad sandwich and a pint of Beamish.... Heaven on earth!!!
> 
> S.L.F. came to town one night but he got there late and they'd stopped doing sandwiches so I ended up meeting him in the Chateau.


 
My 2 favourite pubs in Cork...hmm


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Nov 2009)

woodbine said:


> i can't take it anymore. what exactly are the ingredients of a pork salad sandwich. i've never had one.
> 
> 
> and does this Chateau stand overlooking the long valley where these pork salads and hangs run wild?


 
Excellent, Woodbine! 

I could give you the answer to all your questions, but then I'd have to kill you................... 

You'll have to come and visit us.


----------



## woodbine (3 Nov 2009)

visit? sure didn't i live there for years!!


i left too many broken hearts behind to consider visiting...







anyway, getting slightly back on topic.. there are so many funny characters to enjoy on internet forums (fora, whatever) The ones i find particularly amusing are the just-joined sprinters. This creature regularly breaks it fingernails in the rush to answer any questions it can, (and some it can't) in a none too subtle attempt to get a decent "high score" or some such nonsense. skid marks on the keyboard an' all..


----------



## mathepac (3 Nov 2009)

LOL  

It then proceeds to troll the equivalent of The Depths, emerging  for brief annual forays into the mainstream in order to savage the latest newbie to breach a long-discarded posting guideline.


----------



## BONDGIRL (3 Nov 2009)

Brianne - I agree.....  I also met up in real life with 2-3 girls that I talked to on other forums about all kinds of stuff - men, relationships, kids etc.. when I actually met these girls who I thought, ye I could be great friends with them, I actually HAD NOTHING in common with them and they either bored me to tears in person, or I just didnt take a liking to them....  I also though met other women through mother-baby groups etc and I have made about 6 very very good friends and we are friends for a few yrs...  I also think people spend too much time talking on line to their internet buddies and not spending enough time away from the PC with their "REAL " friends... 
Something I am guilty off as I reply to this thread LOL!


----------



## levelpar (3 Nov 2009)

I think that Brianne is being a bit too hard on himself.  He must remember that he is not the only one that has over 300 posts pontificating .

That said, i do agree with his "ideas to save  money in Local and National Political  Establishment"


----------

